# Moebius Models sold to Pegasus Hobbies



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

Can read Frank's post here https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2051877814852511&id=152580141448964

Press release will be out this weekend. Frank says not much should change. We shall see.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh no!!! I wish Frank the best and understand his reasoning. I just hope this does not limit the great kits we have come to love and see. A few grail kits have come from him. I hope the trend continues.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

And we thought Round 2's K't'inga was going to be the big announcement of the week.  I wish Frank all the best, and hope this will be a good thing for all concerned.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I am sorry to hear this.
Not because the company being sold, but because Frank is such a great guy. He doesn't deserve so many health issues.
Hopefully by stepping back, and taking it easy he can enjoy the rest of his life in better health.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All the best to Frank! He says nothing will change, and I'll take him at his word.


----------



## Ducks and Witches (Dec 19, 2014)

I remember when the company was just starting out and Frank would personally answer emails. Great guy! Wish him the best with his health issues. I know he's saying Moebius lives on, but thank you for all the great kits! You produced many Holy Grails.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Shame and best of luck to Frank from me also. Can't blame him at all if he has health issues.

Pegasus are a great company but that probably means we won't see any more styrene figure and monster kits though.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Shame and best of luck to Frank from me also. Can't blame him at all if he has health issues.
> 
> Pegasus are a great company but that probably means we won't see any more styrene figure and monster kits though.


Why not? Frank already said they will be kept as independent companies


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Odd, but health is very important. I wish Frank the best and hope everything goes well. 

I know I've carped in the past about this and that, but I also hope it's understood those things don't take away any of my admiration for a person who has worked hard and managed to achieve their dream. 

I'm unsure about my feelings about the Pegasus buyout. I've seen so many 'should be compatible and both grow' arrangements turn into the stronger partner raping and destroying the weaker in order to reduce competition and so on, I feel some trepidation. But then again, new blood, new eyes, new thinking might be just the ticket to really expand and grow Moebius.

We'll see over time.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I would like to thank Frank for producing most of the kits I have wanted since I was 10! Thank you very much and I also wish him the best. 

I'm also thankful that the company is being sold to model guys.

And finally I'm hoping for some more 2001 kits!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Moebius pretty much answered my dreams when they produced their large Seaview model. They didn't stop there, producing kits for Lost In Space, Battlestar Galactica, 2001 and of course the 1966 Batman kits. Thank you Frank for producing so many great kits. I wish you well in the future for yourself and your family.

Meanwhile, I'm optimistic about the future of Moebius Models. If what I've read is true the company should be in good hands. I look forward to the future of more fantastic models from this little model company that has captured my imagination and renewed my love of models.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Why not? Frank already said they will be kept as independent companies




Maybe they'll surprise us but the only figures and monsters Pegasus have done so far have been in vinyl.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Steve H said:


> ...I'm unsure about my feelings about the Pegasus buyout. I've seen so many 'should be compatible and both grow' arrangements turn into the stronger partner raping and destroying the weaker in order to reduce competition and so on, I feel some trepidation. But then again, new blood, new eyes, new thinking might be just the ticket to really expand and grow Moebius.
> 
> We'll see over time.


You could be right, but I don't think Moebius and Pegasus were ever direct competition. Moebius has produced kits of subjects that were mostly mainstream, while Pegasus has taken some risks by producing kits of subjects that were a little more "off the radar" or completely original.

I do understand the concerns. I won't bore you with the details, but I can say from personal experience that I've been on the wrong end of such a merger. I'm hoping the folks at Moebius and Pegasus will combine their strengths and that both companies will thrive, but we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Frank ! Many Great kits these past dozen years in both Sci-fi and Figures ! I'm glad you got the Grim Reaper and the 2001 Discovery out under the wire and hope the New Moebius gets around to producing the Fly...End of an Era though....Frank had the touch....Cheers :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Maybe they'll surprise us but the only figures and monsters Pegasus have done so far have been in vinyl.


Well yeah but they are to remain INDEPENDENT companies. And, pretty much everyone is ok with vinyl except you...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> Maybe they'll surprise us but the only figures and monsters Pegasus have done so far have been in vinyl.


Not technically true.
Pegasus produces a ton of 1/72 military figures in styrene.
As well as military vehicles and planes. So they know how to deal with styrene manufacturing.
I think they just knew that the genre subjects they were producing would be smaller sellers. So they went with the solid vinyl to save on tooling costs.
If those kits were made in styrene the part count would have at least doubled if not tripled. Resulting in much higher tooling costs.

Personally, I love their vinyl kits. Amazing detail, easy to assemble, and at a great price point.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

I too wish Frank well. Moebius kits are fantastic and long may they live on. They even assemble right side up for us in the southern hemisphere. :smile2:

Best wishes Frank and I hope that your health improves without the stress of the plastic kit business.

Alien


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you Frank! I love what you did for the hobby and wish you the best.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Moebius under Frank's guidance has produced kits I have waited my whole life for and for that I am eternally grateful. It sounds like he is leaving it in good hands and I know he will enjoy getting back to life without the pressure of running a business.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Well yeah but they are to remain INDEPENDENT companies. And, pretty much everyone is ok with vinyl except you...




Not sure why you're being so uppity about it. Maybe most people on here like vinyl kits and I'm not saying vinyl doesn't have a place along with resin and that there aren't some great sculpts in these mediums, but many people like plastic figure kits.

Why do you think Scott started up Monarch? It's because he wanted to make plastic kits like the ones he had as a kid. He even used to make them up unpainted. It's not just about what the finished model looks like it's a different experience having a plastic kit. Many people like myself buy 1 to build and 1 to leave as it left the factory and we like to admire the sprues and different parts. Like it or not many people don't build vinyl kits.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

TAY666 said:


> Not technically true.
> Pegasus produces a ton of 1/72 military figures in styrene.
> As well as military vehicles and planes. So they know how to deal with styrene manufacturing.
> I think they just knew that the genre subjects they were producing would be smaller sellers. So they went with the solid vinyl to save on tooling costs.
> ...




Don't get me wrong I know it's not easy in todays climate to produce new styrene plastic kits and the costs involved. It should be cheaper by now with todays technology.

That said I do think sometimes companies *could* do plastic kits but instead they just choose the cheaper way out. I'd rather pay more for plastic.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Let's hope that Pegasus will stick with styrene plastic with most model kits.Vinyl has it's downside.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I would be happy if Pegasus used standard styrene plastic instead of that ABS which needs special glues


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> I would be happy if Pegasus used standard styrene plastic instead of that ABS which needs special glues


Same here. I don't know why they favor ABS, but they do and I'm hoping they aren't planning to start producing Moebius' kits in ABS.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you Frank! Thank you for finally bringing an awesome model of the original Galactica to fruition.

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Same here. I don't know why they favor ABS, but they do and I'm hoping they aren't planning to start producing Moebius' kits in ABS.




Same here too though the biggest problem I find is when they do a kit in both styrene and ABS (like the tripods) as styrene doesn't weld with ABS.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

This is a case of using the right glue for the right job. Plastruct Plastic Weld (and similar solvents) are perfect for joining styrene to ABS.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Trek Ace said:


> This is a case of using the right glue for the right job. Plastruct Plastic Weld (and similar solvents) are perfect for joining styrene to ABS.


This. I've done scratch building using both together and never had a problem getting them to bond. The S in ABS is styrene, *A*crylonitrile *B*utadiene *S*tyrene. It's stronger and less brittle than styrene, which is especially helpful in clear kits. Use the Plastruct Weld, Tenax, Ambroid Pro Weld etc. and you'll never know the difference.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bah! You kids and your fancy schmancy solvent cements! I like good old Testor's tube glue and all of it's gooey, squishy goodness. Use it right, and after a little sanding you don't need putty to hide those seams.



>


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Zombie_61 said:


> Bah! You kids and your fancy schmancy solvent cements! I like good old Testor's tube glue and all of it's gooey, squishy goodness. Use it right, and after a little sanding you don't need putty to hide those seams.
> 
> 
> 
> >


Plus your liver won't fall out from the MEK or MC. :wink2:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> Bah! You kids and your fancy schmancy solvent cements! I like good old Testor's tube glue and all of it's gooey, squishy goodness. Use it right, and after a little sanding you don't need putty to hide those seams.
> >


Bah yourself! NOTOX is the way of the future! Non-toxic and lemony fresh!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SteveR said:


> Bah yourself! NOTOX is the way of the future! Non-toxic and lemony fresh!


:lol: I remember when Testors made that lemon-scented stuff in the late-70s so "kids" couldn't sniff it to get high. It might have worked in that regard, but as styrene cement it was worthless.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Zombie_61 said:


> :lol: I remember when Testors made that lemon-scented stuff in the late-70s so "kids" couldn't sniff it to get high. It might have worked in that regard, but as styrene cement it was worthless.


Yeah that stuff was garbage.

But the limonene stuff these days is even better than the Toluene Orange tubes of yesteryear.

I swear by the Testors blue liquid, been using it for a long time now. On styrene it's excellent, good grip after 20 seconds or so and great strength after an hour. 

The only other glue for plastic that I use are Tamiya Extra thin (when you need to float from the inside, like a fuselage or PS to ABS).

CA or epoxy is for mixed media or resin, especially CA, theres very little sheer strength.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I certainly hope that the Moebius company changing hands to Pegasus will neither delay or cancel the planned Moebius kits.:surprise:


----------



## CapnTightpants (Aug 8, 2017)

ausf said:


> Plus your liver won't fall out from the MEK or MC. :wink2:


I, personally, take great joy and pride in flipping the bird at those who tell me my methylene chloride-based solvent cements will hoist me by my own pitard. BAH! I say. MY model is more securely welded than YOUR model! So THERE!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Do we contact the guys from Pegassus from now on for kits requests. Any direct links. Since the Batman kit and some other characters from that show have been done, can we also hope that Mister Freeze will be issued.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mister Freeze was never planned, was he?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

John P said:


> Mister Freeze was never planned, was he?


I never heard Mr. Freeze was ever considered.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Didn't we lose Mr. Freeze in that train derailment??!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

No, Mr. Freeze was blown up with a bomb-
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118688/


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

John P said:


> Mister Freeze was never planned, was he?


No. The remaining two are the Joker and Bat Girl. 

It would be neat to see some of the lesser villains produced (Mr. Freeze, Egg Head, King Tut, etc.), but I doubt the market would support them.


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Plus the fact some of the lesser villiians were played by some rather famous actors whose likenesses would require special licensing which would increase the cost to produce- (Partial list)

Egg Head - Vincent Price
King Tut - Victor Buono
The Bookworm - Roddy McDowell
The Archer - Art Carney
Ma Parker - Shelley Winters
Chandell - Liberace
Shame - Cliff Robertson
Black Widow - Tallulah Bankhead
Siren - Joan Collins
Louie the Lilac - Milton Berle
Minerva - Zsa Zsa Gabor

It really is amazing how many big stars joined in the campy fun of that show no one took seriously...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If not issued by Moebius, I wonder if some sculptor out there might consider releasing Mr. Freeze from the 60's series in the same scale as the others. Might prove to be a fairly popular figure. After all Mr. Freeze did appear in a few episodes of Batman.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Which Mr. Freeze? Three different actors portrayed him in the series


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> Which Mr. Freeze? Three different actors portrayed him in the series


I'd go with Otto Preminger because I think he was the most "colorful" Mr. Freeze. George Sanders played his Mr. Freeze a little too stiff for a show where the villains were expected to ham it up, and as much as I like Eli Wallach he didn't seem to have a good grasp of the character.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'd go with Otto Preminger because I think he was the most "colorful" Mr. Freeze. George Sanders played his Mr. Freeze a little too stiff for a show where the villains were expected to ham it up, and as much as I like Eli Wallach he didn't seem to have a good grasp of the character.


There's your answer for the kit - morph all their faces into one and use that. No actor licensing required.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Great idea for Mr. Freeze!

Doesn't work out well for other subjects though- Revell tried it with the TOS Trek. They morphed the Enterprise from the 11', 3' and TAS versions and it resulted in a ship that looked like none of them and badly. 

We have been assured the Moebius product plans have not changed with Pegasus running things but I am still waiting to see what actually happens.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> There's your answer for the kit - morph all their faces into one and use that. No actor licensing required.












Okay, yep, that's definitely the scariest Mr. Freeze I've ever seen.

:lol:


----------

